# The Karate Kid Novelization



## PhotonGuy (May 16, 2018)

The Karate Kid novelization by Bonnie Bryant Hiller was published back in 1984 and after reading it, I think Bonnie did a good job. The book explains stuff that the movie doesn't so for any fan of the movie I would definitely recommend the book. The book has scenes the movie doesn't so its good to be used in conjunction with the movie.


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

Didn't even know it had a novel tbh it's cool karate kid is quite popular again because of cobra Kai. I wonder if it'll do anything for karates popularity as I know the first movie did


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Didn't even know it had a novel tbh it's cool karate kid is quite popular again because of cobra Kai. I wonder if it'll do anything for karates popularity as I know the first movie did


It might, although back in 1984 when the movie was out Karate was the popular thing. Now, it seems the grappling arts and MMA are the trend in the current martial arts culture. Cobra Kai is fun and entertaining to watch, although anybody with a good background in real martial arts would know that the fight scenes are fake and choreographed and not like the real thing but the plot is what catches your attention.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 14, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> It might, although back in 1984 when the movie was out Karate was the popular thing. Now, it seems the grappling arts and MMA are the trend in the current martial arts culture. Cobra Kai is fun and entertaining to watch, although anybody with a good background in real martial arts would know that the fight scenes are fake and choreographed and not like the real thing but the plot is what catches your attention.


I think everyone should know its fake and choreographed since its a tv show


----------



## pdg (Sep 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I think everyone should know its fake and choreographed since its a tv show



It's not a documentary???


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I think everyone should know its fake and choreographed since its a tv show


Well William Zabka really does have a background in Tang Soo Do which he took up after making the first Karate Kid movie so although staged, the techniques he uses are real, or at least based on real techniques.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 14, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well William Zabka really does have a background in Tang Soo Do which he took up after making the first Karate Kid movie so although staged, the techniques he uses are real, or at least based on real techniques.


no. i dont think it works like that.  his own experience has no influence.  everything action is detailed by a choreographer and run by a director.


----------

